# Retriever brand metal crate warning



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

While Bane was sleeping in his Retriever metal crate, he started scratching and a weld knocked loose....He ended up with a 3-4 inch long piece of metal wire going completely through his back paw. Took about 1 minute to get his paw pulled down off it....He was going nuts...I'm very surprised we didn't get bit....He was in pain. The crate is only 6 months old. Bought it from Tractor supply. After inspecting it more, I found several more welds that are broke. Posting pictures....Vet visit in the morning


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## BensLife (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow! I hope Bane is okay.. He must have been in so much pain ):


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, I'm glad he's ok!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Scary! Contact that company and let them know their product is unsafe. Where was it manufactured? China?


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Poor guy! I am so sorry that happened to him. 

Thanks for the warning as Hans has the same brand crate from Tractor Supply. I will be inspecting it carefully this morning.

It is so hard, even when you are trying to be really careful, to find decent, safe products!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You should share your experience here: Retriever® Single Door Dog Crate, Large Breed - Tractor Supply Co.
there is a one yr limited warranty-too bad it won't cover the vet bill


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

They gave him a couple staples and put him on an antibiotic...Luckily it was in the web of his paw...He isn't limping or anything,,,So no pain meds... Acting normal


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> You should share your experience here: Retriever® Single Door Dog Crate, Large Breed - Tractor Supply Co.
> there is a one yr limited warranty-too bad it won't cover the vet bill


Contacting them right now


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> Poor guy! I am so sorry that happened to him.
> 
> Thanks for the warning as Hans has the same brand crate from Tractor Supply. I will be inspecting it carefully this morning.
> 
> ...


Yes it is....Might of been a freak accident...Sucks that the weld broke on the very bottom one...He wouldn't have anything to do with me and my wife for a few minutes after it happened... Wasn't a happy camper


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> Scary! Contact that company and let them know their product is unsafe. Where was it manufactured? China?


If I had to guess, I would probably say China...He is in a plastic crate now....


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Thankfully you were home, imagine the damage he could have done to himself if left for hrs. trying to free himself


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

That's horrible, your poor boy with the staples!


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

GatorBytes said:


> Thankfully you were home, imagine the damage he could have done to himself if left for hrs. trying to free himself


His crate is located right beside the bed, so we jumped on it immediately...If we wouldn't of been home....It would of been very bad. Yikes


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow, close call and how lucky you were home. I have ditched the wire crates. DDog is also much calmer in the airline crate. And he is not studying on how to get it unlocked.


----------

